# Massey Ferguson MF1010



## markthespark (Jun 4, 2012)

Greetings from an ex-pat Brit living in deepest darkest France!

OK guys and gals....I'm a tractor (if a compact MF1010 counts) newbie.....whos' been "sold a pup" and need some help.

I've a MF1010 4x4 with a 3 cylinder japanese engine, I believe built for the US market. It use to run, ok a bit smokey, but nevertheless OK....I rotivated the garden a couple of months ago, fired it up yesterday and moved 2 yards before it stopped and now it won't start....I've bled the injectors and found a milky liquid coming out which suggest water or air in the diesel or maybe a head gasket gone?

I'm no expert whatsoever, so a little guidence would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## markthespark (Jun 4, 2012)

markthespark said:


> Greetings from an ex-pat Brit living in deepest darkest France!
> 
> OK guys and gals....I'm a tractor (if a compact MF1010 counts) newbie.....whos' been "sold a pup" and need some help.
> 
> ...


OK.....it was water in the fuel....that's sorted, BUT sadly the engine may well have past it's sell by date...and lost destined to be scraped


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

markthespark said:


> OK.....it was water in the fuel....that's sorted, BUT sadly the engine may well have past it's sell by date...and lost destined to be scraped


 what =you have =is a Iseke japan you can get the fuel pump &injector o/hauled the new diesel don't lube like fuel of old drain water from filters and the little jap should out last you


----------

